# German Soldiers at Russian Front, WWII



## Gypsy (Jan 4, 2007)

Shamelessly liberated from elsewhere...an amazing collection of over 2000 pictures.

http://news.webshots.com/album/550833578RUsEmU?start=0


----------



## BFS Cat (May 15, 2011)

Interesting, my grandfather died on the Russian front never got the straight story if he was shot and killed or froze to death.  He did die in the winter.  No family pictures from that time.


----------



## Gypsy (May 16, 2011)

Holy necropost Batman!


----------



## BFS Cat (May 16, 2011)

I only had two living great uncles.  My favorite Uncle George was in the German calvary.  It got so bad they slice off a piece of their horses to eat but not so much that the horses couldn't function.  He never spoke too much about it, but I do remember that story.    My other uncle Wally was actually s Swiss trucker.  He was stuck in Germany during the war and conscripted to run trucks.  Stayed in Germany when he met and married my great aunt.


----------



## Chopstick (May 16, 2011)

Yikes..you mean like he ate the ears off first like you do with a chocolate bunny?  :eek::sick:


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 19, 2011)

Great photos. Very interesting view from the German side.


----------

